# The Offical: Lakers Playoff Thread



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Franklin Gothic Medium]OK BOYS 13 and 10. We can do it lets keep track of the our teams record in here. Can somebody post the remaining games in here. I know One of the guys here has a signature like this thread but we can post here. Keep ur head up men


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Missing the playoffs and getting a lottery pick actually improves the chances the Lakers will win a championship in the future. And I'd rather not watch the Spurs slap the Lakers around in the first round in route to a blowout 4-0 sweep. 

Laker fans need to ride the storm until November 05, when they'll know what the new Lakers can do.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe they should have Jordan, Kobe, and Phil together..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

You shouldve started "The Official: Lakers Lottery Thread"


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> You shouldve started "The Official: Lakers Lottery Thread"


WHERE THE HECK IS UR FAITH MAN? Not to be rude but do you call yourself a die hard fan?


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> WHERE THE HECK IS UR FAITH MAN? Not to be rude but do you call yourself a die hard fan?


Read what EHL said in the earlier post. I'm starting to think that a lottery pick will be much more beneficial than a trip to the playoffs (and most probably losing in the 1st round) too.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> WHERE THE HECK IS UR FAITH MAN? Not to be rude but do you call yourself a die hard fan?


Being a realist>blind faith.

I wouldnt mind making the playoffs, but lets be real, the way they've been playing, it doesnt look so good. Also have you seen our road record? I dont expect a nice road trip coming up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

As a fan, I would be angered if the team tanked. But being a lottery team would really make us a lot better in the future.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakerman33 said:


> WHERE THE HECK IS UR FAITH MAN? Not to be rude but do you call yourself a die hard fan?


 :wave: I still think they could make the playoffs!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

hell yea lakerman. WE CAN STILL MAKE THE PLAYOFFS! the seasons not over. YOU GOTTA BELIEVE. and for the people who say theyd rather not have to watch the lakers get slapped around by the spurs, shut up. u guys dont sound like fans at all. you gotta have faith


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> hell yea lakerman. WE CAN STILL MAKE THE PLAYOFFS! the seasons not over. YOU GOTTA BELIEVE. and for the people who say theyd rather not have to watch the lakers get slapped around by the spurs, shut up. u guys dont sound like fans at all. you gotta have faith


Amen brotha!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> Missing the playoffs and getting a lottery pick actually improves the chances the Lakers will win a championship in the future. And I'd rather not watch the Spurs slap the Lakers around in the first round in route to a blowout 4-0 sweep.
> 
> Laker fans need to ride the storm until November 05, when they'll know what the new Lakers can do.



How the hell does a 13th pick improve our chances in the future? We aren't going to get anyone of any real value that could help us soon with a pick in the 11-14 range.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> WHERE THE HECK IS UR FAITH MAN? Not to be rude but do you call yourself a die hard fan?


dude ur way to optimistic the lakers schedule is way to hard and even if they were to surprise us with some wins...but some is not enough to get us into the playoffs...sorry dude


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Of course they can still make the playoffs but highly unlikely with the schedule the way it is and the Nuggets playing the way they are!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It seems unlikely but Lakers have to win road games down the stretch. The way we have played on the road, it asked alot from this group of guys but hey "Nothing is Impossible."


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

In the lakers case....."Everything is Impossible"


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

It's not gonna happen y'all. I'll be pulling for the team to win along with the rest of you, but realistically it would be a miracle if they made it. They'd have to win somewhere close to 70% of the rest of the games, most of which are on the road as we all know, and the Lakers turn into the Hornets on the road. This has nothing to do with tanking for a lottery pick or any of that, this team just has not proven that it's up to these kinds of challenges. Now we've got Butler no-showing, Lamar throwing balls into the stands, Chucky Atkins (of all people!) complaining about not getting enough touches... the writing's on the wall for this collection of players.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Here it is............  

*Lakers’ remaining schedule:*


@[email protected]@[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]—[email protected]@Denver—Philadelphia--New York—Minnesota [email protected] Antonio-- @Memphis [email protected]—Houston [email protected] [email protected] —Phoenix—Sacramento—Dallas-- @Golden State-- @Portland
*
Record required to make playoffs: 13-10*


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> Here it is............
> 
> *Lakers’ remaining schedule:*
> 
> ...


Its gonna be close very close... and depends on how well minny +denver play


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell does a 13th pick improve our chances in the future? We aren't going to get anyone of any real value that could help us soon with a pick in the 11-14 range.


You never know, there have been a lot of late round draft picks that have been able to help their team. The Spurs have done a great job of getting impact players with very late picks.  Hell, Kobe was the 13th pick in the draft. I know that Mitch doesnt come close to what Jerry West as a GM and isnt nearly that good of a talent evaluator, but we may be able to get an impact player for next season.

Also, Id gladly trade that pick for a shot at the playoffs, but as Ive been saying, Im just being real and saying what I feel, we are not going to make the playoffs. At best, I think we could go 4-2 on the road trip, maybe even 5-1, but Im probably setting myself up for a big disappointment, and we'll go 1-5 or maybe even 2-4. 8 out of 9 on the road DOES NOT sound good at all.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Official Lakers Playoff Watch*

Western Conference Standings

WESTERN CONFERENCE
WESTERN Wins Loses 
1. San Antonio 47	14
2. Phoenix 47	14 
3. Seattle 41	18 
4. Dallas 39	21 
5. Sacramento 38	24	
6. Houston 35	25 
* 7. Memphis 34	26* 
* 8. L.A. Lakers 31	29 * 
*9. Denver 31	29*
*10. Minnesota 31	31 * 
11. L.A. Clippers 27	34 

Lakers Remaining Games:

Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*14/8/22*

Record Right Now-31-29

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans  7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*12*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*11/10/21*

Record Right Now-34-26

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1	

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/13/22*

Record Right Now-31-29	

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*11/9/20*

Record Right Now-31-31

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

OK so We won vs dallas and minny lost. and we took over 8th agian


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> OK so We won vs dallas and minny lost. and we took over 8th agian


we are actually tied with Denver


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> we are actually tied with Denver


But own the season series over them so far


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Minny vs Orlando very close...COM ON STEVE :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Its gonna be close very close... and depends on how well minny +denver play


IM ON A MELTDOWN...LAKERS ARENT GOING TO MAKE THE PLAYOFFS...I JUST LOOKED AT THERE SCHEDULE AT THE END OF THIS SEASON...THEY WILL NOT WIN....IM A BELIEVER BUT I DONT SEE IT HAPPENING...NO SIR


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> IM ON A MELTDOWN...LAKERS ARENT GOING TO MAKE THE PLAYOFFS...I JUST LOOKED AT THERE SCHEDULE AT THE END OF THIS SEASON...THEY WILL NOT WIN....IM A BELIEVER BUT I DONT SEE IT HAPPENING...NO SIR


FAITH MAN....after the dallas game i gotta say that pumped me up..and gave me even more hope


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Lakers Playoff Watch*

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. San Antonio.........47.......14.........0.0........0.770
2. Phoenix...............47......	.15.........0.5........0.758
3. Seattle...............41.......19..........5.5........0.683
4. Dallas.................40.......21..........7.0........0.656
5. Sacramento.........39......	24...........9.0.......0.619
6. Houston..............36......	25...........11.0......0.590
*7. Memphis.............35.......26...........12.0......0.574
8. L.A. Lakers..........31.......29...........15.5......0.517
9. Denver...............31........29..........15.5.......0.517
10. Minnesota..........32........31..........16.0.......0.508*
11. L.A. Clippers.......27........35..........20.5.......0.435

Lakers Remaining Games:

Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*14/8/22*

Record Right Now-31-29

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*12*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/10/20*

Record Right Now-*35-26*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1	

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/13/22*

Record Right Now-31-29	

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*10* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/9/19*

Record Right Now*-32-31*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official Lakers Playoff Watch*

yeah good luck lakers


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

^Same here man...after the Dallas game(s) I think the Lakers can compete with almost anyone. We'll need a few breaks, but you guys are being really pessimistic. Kobes been lighting it up lately, and if we play the kind of basketball we're capable of, anything's possible.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Lakers Playoff Watch*

Post this stuff in my thread


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Lakers Playoff Watch*



Lakerman33 said:


> Post this stuff in my thread


Which one?

OK, nevermind i found which one you were talkib about


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. San Antonio.........47.......14.........0.0........0.770
2. Phoenix...............47......	.15.........0.5........0.758
3. Seattle...............41.......19..........5.5........0.683
4. Dallas.................40.......21..........7.0........0.656
5. Sacramento.........39......	24...........9.0.......0.619
6. Houston..............36......	25...........11.0......0.590
*7. Memphis.............35.......26...........12.0......0.574
8. L.A. Lakers..........31.......29...........15.5......0.517
9. Denver...............31........29..........15.5.......0.517
10. Minnesota..........32........31..........16.0.......0.508*
11. L.A. Clippers.......27........35..........20.5.......0.435

Lakers Remaining Games:

Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*14/8/22*

Record Right Now-*31-29*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*12*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/10/20*

Record Right Now-*35-26*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/13/22*

Record Right Now-*31-29* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*10* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/9/19*

Record Right Now*-32-31*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:curse: Son of a *****.. Spurs throw it away down 1 with 20 seconds left.. :curse: 
Nuggets win 90-87 to remain tied with the Lakers.. Crud!!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> :curse: Son of a *****.. Spurs throw it away down 1 with 20 seconds left.. :curse:
> Nuggets win 90-87 to remain tied with the Lakers.. Crud!!


Popovich must be playing his mind games again, this time with the Lakers!!! 

:biggrin:



For better understanding regarding the humour of this post, refer to this .


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

didnt the grizz lose or not...they were losing last time i checked


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's alright because Denver's next game is against the Suns, and my signature looks a lot better right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> It's alright because Denver's next game is against the Suns, and my signature looks a lot better right now.


AAANNNDD...if im not mistaken, the lakers are only behind the grizz 2 game for the 7th seed am i right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> AAANNNDD...if im not mistaken, the lakers are only behind the grizz 2 game for the 7th seed am i right?


Yeah I believe so..

OT: Guys/Girls there will be a game thread for Monday's game soon but after the Illini/Wisconsin game and when the bracket's are announced.. Sometime after that I'll have it ready..


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Who thinks we can get 7th?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. San Antonio.........47.......15.........0.0........0.758
2. Phoenix...............47......	.15.........0.0........0.758
3. Seattle...............41.......19..........5.0........0.683
4. Dallas.................40.......21..........6.5........0.656
5. Sacramento.........39......	24...........8.5.......0.619
6. Houston..............36......	25...........10.5......0.590
*7. Memphis.............35.......27...........12.0......0.565
8. L.A. Lakers..........32.......29...........14.5......0.525
9. Denver...............32........29..........14.5.......0.525
10. Minnesota..........32........31..........15.5.......0.508*
11. L.A. Clippers.......27........35..........20.0.......0.435

Lakers Remaining Games:

*W-117-116*Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*13/8/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/15*

Record Right Now-*32-29*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
*L-80-66*Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
 Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/10/19*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*7/13*

Record Right Now-*35-27*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

*W-90-87*Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*12*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*8/13/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/18*

Record Right Now-*32-29* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/9/19*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*4/17*

Record Right Now*-32-31*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


CHARLOTTE, N.C., March 12 (Ticker) -- In the end, Kobe Bryant was able to overcome rookie Emeka Okafor and Brevin Knight. 

Bryant put an exclamation point on a huge fourth quarter by draining a fadeaway jumper with nine-tenths of a second remaining as the Los Angeles Lakers rallied for a 117-116 victory over the Charlotte Bobcats. 


NBA TV highlights from 
Lakers-Bobcats: 300k 

Bryant's game-winner: 300k 
One of the NBA's best clutch players with a history of making big shots when the game is on the line, Bryant took an inbounds just above the circle, used a pump fake to get Keith Bogans in the air and drilled the winning shot. 

"They may seem impossible to you, but I feel like if I raise up and get a good look, it's a good shot," Bryant said. "When you get a rhythm and the pressure comes, I feel like the basket even gets wider. It's just one of those things. It's a lot easier to make a shot when the pressure is on than it is in the first quarter sometimes." 

Bryant's heroics did not shock Lakers coach Frank Hamblen. 

"This is the sixth year I've been with (Kobe) and it doesn't surprise me anymore," Hamblen said. "I was with another very similar guy in Chicago (Michael Jordan)." 

Bryant scored 21 of his 32 points in the fourth quarter, helping the Lakers rally from a double-digit deficit. The superstar made 8-of-12 shots in the final period. 

"It was time to take over the game," Bryant said. "There are certain times during the season where I'm just going to have to take it over and tonight was one of them." 

"Kobe had been going the whole quarter," Lakers guard Chucky Atkins said. "Why wouldn't you? You either win or lose with him. He made some tough shots I didn't even think were going in. He pretty much willed us to victory today." 

Knight and Bryant were whistled for double technical fouls late in the fourth quarter after getting tangled up on a screen. 

"It was just one of those games where I felt I'd get into a rhythm," Bryant said. "In fact, one of those guys who was sitting courtside at the beginning of the fourth quarter said 'Kobe, 11 points, we're shutting you down.' I just looked at him and said 'Dude, I'm about to get going.' Brevin Knight helped me out, too. He got me going." 

Led by Bryant, the Lakers shot 62 percent (13-of-21) in the fourth quarter, including connecting on 6-of-11 3-pointers. 

A driving layup by Matt Carroll, who scored 12 points in eight minutes off the bench, gave the Bobcats a 100-90 lead with 7:32 remaining. 

But Bryant scored the Lakers' next nine points in just over two minutes, pulling them within 103-99 with 5:29 to go. 

Knight attempted to answer Bryant, making a jumper and two free throws with 1:24 to play for a 116-111 advantage. 

Bryant scored inside with 1:10 to go and Jumaine Jones had a follow shot with 32 seconds left. Jason Hart missed a jumper on the other end, setting the stage for Bryant's heroics. 

Atkins added 26 points for the Lakers, who improved to 2-0 on a six-game road trip. They overcame a 12-point deficit in Thursday's 100-95 victory over Dallas and a 10-point fourth-quarter deficit in this one en route to winning consecutive games on the road for the first time this season. 

"I told them before the game that we hadn't won two games in a row yet on the road and that for a playoff team, that has to stop," Hamblen said. "We simply must get better defensively. Now, don't get me wrong -- I'm happy with the win, but it was kind of like a shootout at the OK Corral." 

Okafor, the second pick in June's draft, enjoyed his best night as a professional with a franchise-record 30 points and 11 rebounds. 

Returning to the lineup after missing three games with a sprained ankle, Knight added 21 and 17 assists without committing a turnover, but missed a desperation 3-pointer as time expired. 

"I though we played well," Knight said. "We had a couple of uncontested threes that they shot that really hurt us. That's just a matter of understanding the time situation and knowing what (Bryant's) strengths are and force them to do something they don't want to do." 

The Bobcats narrowly missed in their bid to knock off both teams that reached the NBA Finals last season. They posted a 91-89 victory over NBA champion Detroit here on Nov. 23. 

"That was a heck of a basketball game," Charlotte coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. "I thought both teams played exceptionally well. What a terrific effort after coming off of last night and coming in with the Lakers waiting on you. Some of the shots that guy (Kobe Bryant) made were just unbelievable." 

It marked the Bobcats' 11th loss this season by three points or less. Only the Los Angeles Clippers have lost more with 12. 

"It's just more of the story of the Bobcats," Okafor said. "The saga continues. We played hard and were right there for the whole game, and it slips out of our hand." 

Both teams shot just under 55 percent. Los Angeles made 43-of-79 shots, including 14-of-28 from the arc. Charlotte went 45-of-83 but made just 3-of-9 from the arc.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> Who thinks we can get 7th?



definately. only 2 or 2 1/2 back i believe with 21 games left. i think theres a possibility of us and denver in at 7 and 8, and no griz


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Look at that.. It's gonna be tough.. But Memphis may fall out completely..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Who thinks we can get 7th?


if memphis can lose like alot more games going down the wire....but lets not get caught up in this


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

also i heard that the grizz are full of injuries the last couple of weeks...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

actually, now getting the 7th seed would be more exciting then getting the 8th seed because i think we can take phenoix


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Mavs are losing to the Timberwolves by 2 at half, 46-44. Nowitzki has 15 and KG has 10. Hopefully the Mavs can pull out a win.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Dal's got a 3 point lead....BUT DAM how come timmy and manu didnt play


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Dal's got a 3 point lead....BUT DAM how come timmy and manu didnt play


Yeah that pisses me off, and then when we play them tehy are both gonna be back and we will porbably lose. I hate that Denver gets to play them when they are not at full strength.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. San Antonio.........47.......15.........0.0........0.758
 2. Phoenix...............47......	.15.........0.0........0.758
3. Seattle...............41.......19..........5.0........0.683
4. Dallas.................40.......21..........6.5........0.656
5. Sacramento.........39......	24...........8.5.......0.619
6. Houston..............36......	25...........10.5......0.590
*7. Memphis.............35.......27...........12.0......0.565
8. L.A. Lakers..........32.......29...........14.5......0.525
9. Denver...............32........29..........14.5.......0.525
10. Minnesota..........32........32..........16.0.......0.500*
11. L.A. Clippers.......27........35..........20.0.......0.435

Lakers Remaining Games:

*W-117-116*Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*13/8/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/15*

Record Right Now-*32-29*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
*L-80-66*Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/10/19*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*7/13*

Record Right Now-*35-27*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

*W-90-87*Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*12*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*8/13/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/18*

Record Right Now-*32-29* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
*L-102-93*Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/8/18*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*4/16*

Record Right Now*-32-32*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tue 5 @ Phoenix 10:00pm
Thu 7 Houston 10:30pm *
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm
Sun 10 @ Sacramento 3:30pm *
Mon 11 Phoenix 10:30pm
Fri 15 Sacramento 10:30pm *
Sun 17 Dallas 3:30pm 


ouch


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> Tue 5 @ Phoenix 10:00pm
> Thu 7 Houston 10:30pm *
> Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm
> Sun 10 @ Sacramento 3:30pm *
> ...


yeah...


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

OK so DENVER lost :clap: 

Thanks nash :biggrin: BUT dam 4 games in 6 days


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So the Lakers are 2.5 games behind Memphis and have a half game lead on Denver


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

how do u have -1354 points?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> how do u have -1354 points?


I guess it was from bets.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. Phoenix...............48.......15.........0.0........0.762
2. San Antonio.........47......	.15.........0.5........0.758
3. Seattle...............42.......19..........5.0........0.689
4. Dallas.................41.......21..........6.5........0.661
5. Sacramento.........39......	25...........9.5.......0.609
6. Houston..............37......	25...........10.5......0.597
*7. Memphis.............35.......27...........12.5......0.565
8. L.A. Lakers..........32.......29...........15.0......0.525
9. Denver...............32........30..........15.5.......0.516
10. Minnesota..........32........32..........16.5.......0.500*
11. L.A. Clippers.......28........35..........20.0.......0.444

Lakers Remaining Games:

*W-117-116*Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *15* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*13/8/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/15*

Record Right Now-*32-29*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
*L-80-66*Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/10/19*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*7/13*

Record Right Now-*35-27*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

*W-90-87*Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
*L-106-101*Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*8/12/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/17*

Record Right Now-*32-30* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
*L-102-93*Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*10* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/8/18*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*4/15*

Record Right Now*-32-32*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man, a lakers win tonite is crutal


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> man, a lakers win tonite is crutal


2 Bad the Lakers can't get a win when they need it the most, as long as we win the next 2 games im happy, hell, as long as we beat The Heat, and KObe posterizes Shaq.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So the Lakers are still in the 8th spot..... LMAO


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. Phoenix...............48.......15.........0.0........0.762
2. San Antonio.........48......	.15.........0.0........0.762
3. Seattle...............42.......19..........5.0........0.689
4. Dallas.................41.......21..........6.5........0.661
5. Sacramento.........39......	25...........9.5.......0.609
6. Houston..............38......	25...........10.0......0.603
*7. Memphis.............36.......27...........12.0......0.571
8. L.A. Lakers..........32.......29...........15.5......0.516
9. Denver...............32........30..........15.5.......0.516
10. Minnesota..........32........32..........16.5.......0.500*
11. L.A. Clippers.......28........35..........20.0.......0.444

Lakers Remaining Games:

*W-117-116*Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
*L-95-81*Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *14* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*12/8/20*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/15*

Record Right Now-*32-30*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
*L-80-66*Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
*W104-83*Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/9/18*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*7/13*

Record Right Now-*36-27*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

*W-90-87*Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
*L-106-101*Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah 7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*8/12/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/17*

Record Right Now-*32-30* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
*L-102-93*Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston  6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*10* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*10/8/18*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*4/15*

Record Right Now*-32-32*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Western Conference Standings*

WESTERN Wins Loses GB %	
1. Phoenix...............48.......15.........0.0........0.762
2. San Antonio.........48......	.15.........0.0........0.762
3. Seattle...............43.......19..........4.5........0.694
4. Dallas.................41.......22..........7.0........0.651
5. Sacramento.........40......	25...........9.0.......0.615
6. Houston..............38......	25...........10.0......0.603
*7. Memphis.............36.......27...........12.0......0.571
8. Denver...............32........30..........15.5.......0.516  
9. L.A. Lakers..........32.......31...........16.0......0.508
10. Minnesota..........33........32..........16........0.508*
11. L.A. Clippers.......28........35..........20.0.......0.444

Lakers Remaining Games:

*W-117-116*Sat 12	@ Charlotte 7:00pm	
*L-95-81*Mon 14	@ Washington 7:00pm	
*L108-91*Tue 15	@ Philadelphia 7:00pm	
Thu 17	@ Miami 8:00pm 
Fri 18	@ Indiana 7:30pm 
Sun 20	Seattle 9:30pm 
Tue 22	@ Utah 9:00pm
*Thu 24	@ Denver 9:00pm **	
Sun 27	Philadelphia 7:30pm	
Tue 29	New York 10:30pm 
*Thu 31	Minnesota 10:30pm ** 
Sat 2	@ San Antonio 8:30pm 
*Sun 3	@ Memphis 8:00pm * * 
Tue 5	@ Phoenix 10:00pm 
*Thu 7	Houston 10:30pm ** 
Fri 8 @ Seattle 10:30pm 
*Sun 10	@ Sacramento 3:30pm ** 
Mon 11	Phoenix 10:30pm 
*Fri 15	Sacramento 10:30pm ** 
Sun 17	Dallas 3:30pm 
Mon 18	@ Golden State 10:30pm 
Wed 20	@ Portland 10:00pm	

*-Must Wins Against Bottom Pack

Games Left Against Teams Over .500- *14* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*11/8/19*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/15*

Record Right Now-*32-31*

Season Series Against:
Memphis-0-2
Denver-2-1
Minnesota-2-0

Memphis Remaining Schedule:

*W-94-82* Fri 11	@ Utah 8:00pm 
*L-80-66*Sat 12	@ Portland 9:00pm 
*W104-83*Mon 14	Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 16	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 18	Minnesota 7:00pm* 
Sun 20	Phoenix 2:30pm 
Thu 24	@ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Sat 26	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Chicago 7:30pm 
Tue 29	Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 1 @ Milwaukee 7:30pm 
*Sun 3	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
*Tue 5	Denver 7:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ Toronto 6:00pm 
Fri 8 Miami 7:00pm 
Sun 10	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Mon 11	@ Dallas 7:30pm	
*Wed 13	@ Houston 7:30pm* 
*Fri 15	@ Denver 8:00pm* 
Sat 16	@ San Antonio 7:30pm 
Mon 18	San Antonio 7:00pm 
Wed 20	Dallas 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*13*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/9/18*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*7/13*

Record Right Now-*36-27*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-2-0
Denver-0-2
Minnesota-2-1 

Denver's Remaining Schedule:

*W-90-87*Sat 12	@ San Antonio 6:30pm 
*L-106-101*Sun 13	Phoenix 7:00pm 
Wed 16	Charlotte 7:00pm 
Fri 18	L.A. Clippers 7:00pm 
Sun 20	Milwaukee 7:00pm 
Tue 22	Washington 7:00pm 
*Thu 24	L.A. Lakers 7:00pm* 
Sat 26	Sacramento 7:00pm 
Mon 28	@ Phoenix 6:00pm 
Wed 30	@ Utah  7:00pm 
Fri 1 San Antonio 8:30pm 
Sat 2	@ Portland 8:00pm 
*Tue 5	@ Memphis 6:00pm* 
Wed 6	@ New Orleans 6:00pm 
*Fri 8	@ Minnesota 7:30pm* 
Sat 9	Seattle 7:00pm 
Mon 11	Golden State 7:00pm 
Wed 13	New Orleans 7:00pm 
*Fri 15	Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sat 16	@ Houston 5:30pm* 
Mon 18	@ Phoenix 7:00pm 
Tue 19	Portland 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*11*

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*8/12/21*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*5/17*

Record Right Now-*32-30* 

Season Series Against:
Lakers-1-2
Memphis-2-0
Minnesota-1-1

Minnesota's Remaining Schedule:

*W-101-96* Fri 11	@ Orlando 6:00pm 
*L-102-93*Sun 13	Dallas 12:00pm 
*W-100-91*Tue 15	@ Dallas 7:30pm 
Wed 16	@ San Antonio 8:00pm 
*Fri 18	@ Memphis 7:00pm* 
*Sun 20	Houston 6:30pm* 
Wed 23	New Orleans 7:00pm 
Sat 26	@ New Jersey 12:00pm	
Sun 27	L.A. Clippers 2:30pm 
*Thu 31	@ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm* 
Fri 1 @ Phoenix 8:00pm 
Sun 3	@ Sacramento 2:30pm 
Wed 6	Utah 8:30pm 
Fri 8 Denver 8:30pm 
Sat 9	@ Atlanta 6:00pm 
Wed 13	Golden State 7:00pm 
Fri 15	@ Utah 8:00pm 
Sun 17	Seattle 2:30pm 
Mon 18	@ New Orleans 7:00pm 
Wed 20	San Antonio 7:00pm

Games Left Against Teams Over .500-*9* 

Road Games Left/ Home Games Left/ Total Games Left

*9/8/17*

Games Left Against Division Teams/ Conference Teams

*4/14*

Record Right Now*-33-32*

Season Series Against:
Lakers-0-2
Memphis-1-2
Denver-1-1


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

its over


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers Suck...(pass It On)


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

imm gonna stop updating that playoffs thing since we are out of contention anyways.


----------

